# "Galben ca lămâia" meaning



## mbpe

Hello.

I have a question. I have to translate a video from Romanian and one of the characters uses the frase "galben ca lămâia".
My script is in English and translator made a literal translation "yellow as a lemon" and that makes no sense to me.

context - She is sad for not being able to have babies. She is yellow as a lemon (her husband is taking a second wife)

I would say she doesn't feel good or she is jealous.

Can someone, please, explain me the meaning of the phrase. Thank you.


----------



## farscape

Galben ca lămâia means indeed, yellow like a lemon. I use this expression when trying to convey the exterior appearance of someone who's sick or really scared however, if I remember well, yellow is considered to be the colour of gelosy (in Romania) and this might explain its usage in the contex. A bit strange to my taste, though.

Best,
.


----------



## Great Uncle Crackhead

Hello. 

I suppose it's the Romanian version of "green with envy."


----------



## irinet

To this context, "green with envy" would be good but we don't have polygamous people around here. So, it might be associated with the feeling of sicknesss as well if we consider (I do) 'jealousy' a kind of psychological disease.


----------

